# Collection of specimens for Chlamydia



## cynannthomas (Feb 11, 2010)

Should I be billing for Collection of specimens for Chlamydia & Gonorrheae tesing?  Specifically we typically do Nucleic Acid probes (amplified probe detection) for chlamydia & Gonorrheae.  Should I be using 87491 & 87591 for collection or are those for the labs?


----------



## astephens (May 17, 2011)

does anybody have an answer for this question?


----------



## MJ4ever (May 17, 2011)

I was trying to find something in writing to back me up. I have not seen a CPT for the specimen collection of a Gen Probe for Chlamydia and Gonorrhea by the doctor's office. This is something that the lab bills for. If the lab is not located close by, you could possibly bill for specimen handling. I did find that medicare will not pay for every type specimen collection, only pap smears. I prefer to give some kind of reference...but still looking : )


----------



## astephens (May 18, 2011)

thank you so much, send it as soon as you find it. i am in the same boat I can't find anything to support what I remember


----------



## MJ4ever (May 18, 2011)

Try this link. At the beginning it tells you that certain specimen collections can't be billed for such as a throat culture. I would consider the gen probe just like that.
There is also info on 60 and 60.1

Hope this gives 'some' clarity.

Claims Processing Manual, Chapter 16, Laboratory Services

https://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c16.pdf

I haven't seen a CPT for this since 1998.


----------

